# Which lake map chip to buy......



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a Navionics Hot Maps Premium from 2008 and there are a few issues with it ( Indian lake wasnt offered back then and Deer Creek depth numbers are all outta whack) and I have confirmed most have been fixed on there latest versions but wondered what inland lakes map most of you bass guys are using? I can get the new one for $149 but if Im gonna get a new one, I might as well look at the other options since they no longer do the upgrade program. ( which is why I bought it in the first place) 

Its for a HB 1197 unit so the lowrance maps is out. ( already checked, non compatible) 
Im looking for the one with the most HD maps ( IE 1 ft contours) 

Thanks for the input guys
Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I cant believe I am the "only" person on this board using a map chip....LOL lets hear about the brand you are using... 
Bump

Thanks Salmonid


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im using the mapcreate7.(msd) Dont know if its compat or not but is pretty accurate so far.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I use lake insight (Low) but you already said it's not compatible.
I don't know much about the map chips, I was hoping for more input to maybe learn a little bit.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I use the Navionics Platinum in my 1197....so far I am happy with it. It offers some cool 3D perspectives to some of the lakes I fish. The contour lines have been pretty accurate for the most part as well. Don't forget you can offset your depth on your unit by checking the pool levels at the lakes you are going to fish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Flippin, I am curious how on your 1197 you get the sattelite photos to over lay and also how do you go from normal lake views to the 3d views?? I have the 1197 and am looking pretty hard at this feature. 
To get the 3 d effect, is that only on HD lakes or on all lakes? 

What lakes do you use normally? 
The discrepancy I found was with Deer Creek lake where the depths were off by a mile, so when it should be 13-15 ft. the map showed the whole area in 35 -40 ft. more then double everywhere it was supposed to be, I filed a report with them and immediately they ( Navionics) confirmed it was wrong and are working to fix it. 

Thanks for the info. 

Salmonid


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I like the sound of it Flippin! Couple feet is big for trollin some lakes(Berlin,WB)
Does the depth change on your contours?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

To get the 3D views, which are already overlayed on the lakes, you have to be in bird's eye view. Then you can scroll around and get a fair visual of the contour changes of the lake. If you're sitting on the lake they will begin to load as soon as you get into the bird's eye view. It's not highly detailed but when you compare them to normal contour lines you get a better idea of what is going on under the water. Not all lakes have the 3D views. I know on the East chip that Mosquito and Tappan are on there. Portage has very little detail and until I got a mapping chip, the Contour XD feature didn't even show all of the lakes. There are more lakes with the 3D views....I just can't think of any others off the top of my head.

I know when you offset the depths to reflect pools changes that the colors that show deeper water vs shallower water change (they will expand or shrink based on how the change affects the area)....I am not sure if the countour line depth labels change....I will check into it and get back to you.


----------

